# Silica Sand



## Antipofish (28 Dec 2011)

Hi, can anyone tell me if silica sand is likely to give rise to algea ?  Or anything else undesirable ?  Thanks.


----------



## Christor (28 Dec 2011)

to me it doesnt look particularly nice dirty and so algae would definitely not help, sorry thats as far as I can help, if any


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Dec 2011)

Hi,
    There is no demonstrated relationship between silica sand and any type of algae. Algae forms as a result of poor plant health, poor nutrition, poor CO2 and excessive lighting. Algae do not care what kind of sand you use. What they care about is how competent you are at keeping a healthy tank.

Cheers,


----------



## Antipofish (29 Dec 2011)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> There is no demonstrated relationship between silica sand and any type of algae. Algae forms as a result of poor plant health, poor nutrition, poor CO2 and excessive lighting. Algae do not care what kind of sand you use. What they care about is how competent you are at keeping a healthy tank.
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks ceg.  I kind of thought that but recalled reading that silicates come out of the silica sand and can lead to a greater likelyhood of algae.  I am hoping to get those other factors right, so all being well, silica based sand ought not to affect potential algal outbreaks, is that right?  Cheers.


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Dec 2011)

Hi,
    Yes, that is correct. The thing that is so obvious that most people completely ignore is that just about all substrates are silica based, including the most popular clay products. More data in the thread High amount of silicate in tap water

Cheers,


----------

